
Motif Investing calls it quits - leet_thow
https://www.barrons.com/articles/thematic-brokerage-platform-motif-calls-it-quits-51587477387
======
arkanciscan
4

I'm so bummed about this but I could feel it coming. The product hadn't
changed in years. Motif helped me identify trends by showing me month/year
returns for various "motifs". There are plenty of brokers, but I don't know
how I'm going to replace it as a research tool.

~~~
basch
Although you will lose their indexing, M1 + some manual labor is a viable
substitute.

What I would do is start by replicating the motifs you want to pay attention
to as pies. Then, because ETFs holdings are for the most part transparent, you
can crack open thematic ETFs and watch their allocations over time. For
example, if you want to pay attention to the cyber security industry, CIBR,
HACK, IHAK, and BUG give you four perspectives. Finally, you have Solactive.
Search its indexes for what you want (they have 5 different cyber security
indexes, heres one
[https://www.solactive.com/indices/?index=DE000SLA1C18.](https://www.solactive.com/indices/?index=DE000SLA1C18.))

Some other easy targets.

Defense - UFO, PPA, ITA, XAR

Payment Processing - ARKF, FINX, GFIN, LEND, IPAY, TPAY

Gaming - NERD, ESPO, HERO, GAMR

Earth & Green Energy - ACES, EVX, GRID, ICLN

Blockchain of course - BLOK, BLCN, LEGR, KOIN, BKC, BCNA, BKCH

Airtravel - JETS
[https://screener.fidelity.com/ftgw/etf/goto/snapshot/portfol...](https://screener.fidelity.com/ftgw/etf/goto/snapshot/portfolioComposition.jhtml?symbols=JETS)

It doesnt take long to dump each etfs holdings into an excel spreadsheet,
average out their holdings, and then figure out how much of each stock within
it you want. Watching the allocations drift and get corrected over time would
be similar to what value motif was giving, albeit they may have had a more
intelligent stock picking team than some of these etfs, or these may be market
cap weighted in a couple cases.

